# wager bros, middletown springs, parisian, HE Johnson bottles,



## epgorge (Mar 27, 2007)

I just picked these up in an barn sale. I paid dearly for the Middletown Springs but not as much as they wanted. The others were real cheap. One is a Wager Bros. / Troy NY / 8 fl oz. /registered. It has a nice embossment logo WB inside a star-like crest. Bottom says W.B. with a number 1 and a dot.

 Next is a Parisian Sage / A Hair Tonic / Crioux Mfg. Co / Buffalo. The bottom has a traingle with an H in it.

 Another I bought but no picture yet is an amber c. 1940's H.E. Johnson Milk bottle, Vermont.

 Anyone ever heard of Wager Bros. It is a crown top but not sure if it is soda or beerl.


 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Mar 27, 2007)

closer of the wager bros.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 27, 2007)

Parisian Hair tonic


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 27, 2007)

nice ones joel! i have one of those parisian sage's too....is yours blown or ABM? mine is blown but either way they are commons...still nice though i like mine! great finds you seem to have pretty good luck in those antique stores and flea markets....keep up the good work! looking forward to seeing that amber milk!


----------



## epgorge (Mar 27, 2007)

Spence, it is pre 1900. Maybe $4 bucks worth but I didn't have it and I was spending a crapload anyway and $3 more didn't really matter. The Wager was only $2. 

 The Amber milk was my (HE) Johnson. The Grays and Clark brought up into discount territory. I didn't need that one but they are getting so hard to find and the guy dropped $40 bucks so fast that my jaw dropped so I had to buy it. 

 Thanks man. I looked for a simmonds with the top for you but none to find yet. They will be around this summer. You will just get a surprise package. I will throw in the squirt too. 

 Joel


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 27, 2007)

well i thank you in advance joel! 

 did you keep my address? hope you get some great ones!


----------



## LC (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks like you had a great day out piliging Joel! Liked the amber one the best. I have to get out and start doing some piliging myself. The only thing I came up with lately is this ACL bottle, and I had second thoughts of not even mentioning it...........


----------



## cookie (Mar 28, 2007)

Joel-nice going on the bottles-the Middletown Springs bottle looks like a real winner-can you post a close -up?   John


----------



## epgorge (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is the new one// 1/2 inch shorter, more rounded shoulders, thicker neck...

 No dots on the base. Do you think it is a variant or an earlier version.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Mar 28, 2007)

both... the  newly acquired one is on your right.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 28, 2007)

oops


----------



## epgorge (Mar 28, 2007)

new one - bottom


----------



## epgorge (Mar 28, 2007)

old stoddard bottom


----------



## epgorge (Mar 28, 2007)

LC

 Nice colonial. I have never heard of it before but that mens nothing. Ask CapSoda or Bottlenutboy, Tony14 or Bubbasdad. They know their stuff.

 Joel


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 28, 2007)

> Ask CapSoda or Bottlenutboy, Tony14 or Bubbasdad. They know their stuff.


 
 i only know SOME of my stuff just like anyone else!

 i havent seen that one either but there are many that i havent seen before nice ACL


----------



## epgorge (Mar 28, 2007)

LC,

 OK. So Bottlenutboy is off the list.[&o] Madpaddler is now on it.[]

 Here is an antique shop advertising it for $15 or BO. It appears to be a Bethel Parks, PA bottle according to the advertisments.

http://www.tias.com/11374/PictPage/1923010878.html

 Colonial Beverages Green Glass Soda Pop Bottle 7 oz.

 Very nice green glass bottle from Colonial Beverages - from Colonial Bottling Works - Bethel Parks PA. 

 It is a 7 ounce bottle - maybe made in 1973? 

 Decorated with a Colonial Lady in a Bright Red Ruffled Dress. 

 Red and White paint is nice with NO damage. NO chips - cracks - stains - scratches. There are 4 - 5 pencil prick nicks in glass on side and back. 

 Very nice Advertising bottle for your favorite bottle collector!


----------



## capsoda (Mar 28, 2007)

That Colonial is from 1965. Is it from Bethal Park*?*1966 until the 70s they were clear.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 31, 2007)

I wrote David Wright, the museum currator at Middletown Springs and asked him about the stoddard and any vairants. He responds:
Joel,[/align] [/align]I believe that what you are seeing is normal variations in the same bottle. [/align] [/align]There may well have been more than one mold.   I have three bottles in my kitchen - all with two dots on the bottom.   Some bottles I've seen have one dot, others none. That suggests three molds, but I'm not sure that the dots come from the mold. They may come from the way the bottle was held after it came out of the mold, while the lip was being applied.[/align] [/align]One of mine is noticeably taller than the others. The top lip was applied after the bottle was removed from the mold. This could account for differences in height. Also, the bottle may have settled a little if it was still plastic when removed from the mold.[/align] [/align]Temperature differences, varying mixtures of glass ingredients, time of day, room temperature and humidity, speed of manufacture - all influence the color, shape, whittling, bubbles,and impurities visible in the final bottle.  These bottles are truly hand made!  [/align] [/align]Have you seen Donald Tucker's "Collector's Guide to the Saratoga Type Mineral Water Bottles"?  We have copies at the 
 Historical Society.  (We will be there from 9 - 2 pm Saturday if you want to see it.)     He calls this bottle the V-12 and mentions variations in color and in the size of lettering.  Also he notes periods in "MIDDLETOWN. VT.".  (This last suggests a different mold).[/align] [/align]You got a good deal at $90 if it's perfect![/align] [/align]Come see us,[/align] [/align]David[/align] [/align]


----------



## LC (Mar 31, 2007)

The Colonial is from Bethel Parks. Love the Middletown bottle! I have only found a couple of the Springs bottles, one Vichy Springs and the other Saratoga Springs, never one from Middletown.


----------



## LC (Mar 31, 2007)

I just remembered that there used ot be a fellow in Blanchester, Ohio that collected the Saratoga's Springs as well as other Springs bottles. He had quite a collection. Can't think of his name anymore being it has been years since I knew of him.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 31, 2007)

I live every close to Bethel Park Pa. I've heard that bottle is a pretty good ACL.


----------



## bobby9dy8 (Oct 13, 2012)

i found 4 wager bros bottles in my bottle dump at my house every time i go out there i find one you could prolly get 8$ for it


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: bobby9dy8
> 
> i found 4 wager bros bottles in my bottle dump at my house every time i go out there i find one you could prolly get 8$ for it


 The post you're responding to is 5 years old, just so you're aware...Jim


----------

